# New Set-Up Questions/Opinions



## kinyon209 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello I'm new to the forum and new to African Cichlids... In the past I've had a successful 100 Gallon Tiger Oscer tank, it has been years since then with moves I had to get rid of it. Recently I have decided to get back into the hobby and always wanted to try an African Cichlid tank. I purchased a 60 gallon all glass tank and filtering it with National Geographic canister filter (CF80) rated for a 80 gallons. I have packed it full with naturally found rocks that I have scrubbed and boiled, chunky/larger sized gravel, and a few fake plants. I started the cycle with substrate from my sons tank and 15 goldfish. 2 weeks of cycling all of the parameters are high but starting to lower (seems to be on schedule). Day 13 of cycle I have 1 goldfish left and I added API "Quick Start" to help boost the process. Day 14 Current parameters are = Ammonia 1ppm, Nitrite 5.0ppm, Nitrate 15/20ppm, PH 8.0 (testing with API Freshwater Master Test kit)...

Im looking for any good feed back to help me on my journey for a healthy awesome African Cichlid tank... Thanks in advance!


----------



## kinyon209 (Nov 10, 2014)

Here's a shot of my tank...


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Once cycled, I would opt to replace the gravel with a sand substrate. Also, depending on how many fish you plan to stock, you may need to add more filtration.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Ken and Welcome to C-F!!!

Check out the link in my signature for How to Post Pics, you need to upload them to a photo hosting website first.

I would immediately do a 50% water change to lower the nitrites and ammonia since you still have 1 goldfish left, I assume the others have died, correct? Changing the water should not impact your cycling process too much and it's better for the remaining fish.

You could also rehome the last goldfish and continue on with a fishless cycle, check that link in my signature, or you can purchase a bottled bacteria product and follow the instructions since you are so close.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

If you attached sponge filters to your two air supplies that would be enough filtration for awhile. From what I can tell, your filter probably has a flow rate of ~200 gph... does it say on the packaging? Typically, with normally stocked cichlid tanks, I recommend using a combined filtration capacity at least 5 times the tank volume (So for you, that'd be at least 300 gph). Most of my tanks ran closer to 10 times the volume of water through the filters per hour. With a new set up, you should have some time before your current filtration becomes inadequate.

I'm concerned about the diseases you may have introduced to your tank by using goldfish for cycling. I strongly suggest that you switch to fishless cycling to finish, and do several vacuum/water changes before adding fish again. Besides not intentionally damaging fish, using ammonia for cycling prevents disease and the problem of what to do with the fish that survive.


----------

